# looking to take state test soon.



## laplumber (Oct 18, 2012)

ok i just checked and i do have my full 8k hrs, so now i can take my state test for journeyman. my question is the the other day i was told that a new code book will be coming out soon and next years test will be based of that book. i need to know if i can get in to take my test in january andwill i be able to use the 2000 version code book or will i need the new one, i dont not want to have to buy to books and end up needing just one. also does anyone know how much the books are. im located near baton rouge la so i will be going to the plumbing board in baton rouge on airline hwy... also can anyone give me the starting rates of hourly non union pay scale, because right now im working for a company thats average mechanic pay is like 32k yearly and i think that brakes down to about 16-17 hourly with full benifts.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

The book I believe is 60 bucks if I remember right. Also, when you sign up for the test you will likely get something in the mail for a class. I highly recommend taking the class, there was a lot on the test left open for interpretation and the class helped a lot. The class was $250 or $200 cash unless it has changed.

The pay rate sounds about right as a starting journeyman, the company I work for has no benefits for what it's worth.


----------



## laplumber (Oct 18, 2012)

the plumbers i work under was telling me about that class. its the day before the test i think and they said its well worth it it helps alot


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

laplumber said:


> the plumbers i work under was telling me about that class. its the day before the test i think and they said its well worth it it helps alot


Depends, they have a couple of them before the test. It is very well worth it. I was more nervous about the shop portion of the test than the written though. Ended up doing fine.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Wow 32k that sucks.


----------



## laplumber (Oct 18, 2012)

well im the same i fell more comfortable about written than shop lol


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> Wow 32k that sucks.


Cost of living lower in Louisiana. The same crap hole in the projects here is 80k compared to 3 or 400k elsewhere.


----------



## laplumber (Oct 18, 2012)

RW Plumbing said:


> Wow 32k that sucks.


its a gov't job once i get my lisc. im leaving... we called around and the average starting pay is like 22-24 and up to 26


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

504Plumber said:


> Cost of living lower in Louisiana. The same crap hole in the projects here is 80k compared to 3 or 400k elsewhere.


Can't really go by housing prices. I have a 6 year old 2k sq ft house 4 bd 4 bath for 130k. Gotta love forclosures.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

laplumber said:


> ok i just checked and i do have my full 8k hrs, so now i can take my state test for journeyman. my question is the the other day i was told that a new code book will be coming out soon and next years test will be based of that book. i need to know if i can get in to take my test in january andwill i be able to use the 2000 version code book or will i need the new one, i dont not want to have to buy to books and end up needing just one. also does anyone know how much the books are. im located near baton rouge la so i will be going to the plumbing board in baton rouge on airline hwy... also can anyone give me the starting rates of hourly non union pay scale, because right now im working for a company thats average mechanic pay is like 32k yearly and i think that brakes down to about 16-17 hourly with full benifts.


Dude, where do you live that you would be taking ANY test based on the 2000 code book? I live/work in New Jersey, USA, and we have actually managed to have 3 new code books issued since 2000. I feel it would be beneficial for you to sign up for a preparatory class for your particular exam.. When you sign up, please do yourself the favor of asking the teacher which code the test will be based on. I'm not trying to be a dick but you don't want to be the guy, regardless of years experience, who is not up to snuff on the code. Best of luck with your test!


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Dude, where do you live that you would be taking ANY test based on the 2000 code book? I live/work in New Jersey, USA, and we have actually managed to have 3 new code books issued since 2000. I feel it would be beneficial for you to sign up for a preparatory class for your particular exam.. When you sign up, please do yourself the favor of asking the teacher which code the test will be based on. I'm not trying to be a dick but you don't want to be the guy, regardless of years experience, who is not up to snuff on the code. Best of luck with your test!


That would be Louisiana. We still go out of the 2000 code book but each parish has different amendments to the code.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

La state plumbing board uses 2000 code ???


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

http://www.laphcc.org/documents/ICCorderforms_002.pdf

Not like we're breeding and spreading disease by going off this book. As I've said before each parish amends the code to their liking.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> That would be Louisiana. We still go out of the 2000 code book but each parish has different amendments to the code.


Again, without trying to be a total douche, I'm finding it really hard to believe the State of Louisiana is almost a decade behind on code updates. Hey, if they are, more power to ya. My concern is for you. As a brother pumber, I don't want to see you behind the eight-ball, as it were.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

mccmech said:


> Again, without trying to be a total douche, I'm finding it really hard to believe the State of Louisiana is almost a decade behind on code updates. Hey, if they are, more power to ya. My concern is for you. As a brother pumber, I don't want to see you behind the eight-ball, as it were.


I wasn't plumbing in 2000 I was in fire protection so my ? Is was the code that much different then it is now.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Here in FL, our code cycles run about every (3) years. We get an updated code book about every (3) years.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

laplumber said:


> the plumbers i work under was telling me about that class. its the day before the test i think and they said its well worth it it helps alot


 






I would highly recommend this prep book. One of the questions on my state master's exam was exactly the same as in this book, word for word. It was a question on gas.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> I wasn't plumbing in 2000 I was in fire protection so my ? Is was the code that much different then it is now.


I'd say it's different enough that I'd want to be current. Some of the changes, off the top of my head, are the pitch required for larger drain sizes ( used to be 1/4" per ft for all drains, now larger pipe can be 1/8" pitch ), the requirement to pre-slope vinyl pans. The thing is, on the test you may see a bunch of questions regarding the same topic. If ya don't have the correct, current information on that topic then it can cost you alot of wrong answers.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I would highly recommend this prep book. One of the questions on my state master's exam was exactly the same as in this book, word for word. It was a question on gas.


That book is not current with psi exam questions, I have that book and if the op wants it he can just pay postage and its his.


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

He would be better off taking the class. It is geared towards the Louisiana state journeyman test, even though we use an outdated code book. Now where is the :rollseyes: icon in the pz app.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

504Plumber said:


> He would be better off taking the class. It is geared towards the Louisiana state journeyman test, even though we use an outdated code book. Now where is the :rollseyes: icon in the pz app.


He needs to know who the examing board is, is it psi ?


----------



## 504Plumber (Jan 26, 2011)

Don't believe it is PSI, couldn't find anywhere on the website that says otherwise. The class they offer down here goes through our code book and he has you highlight everything that may be on the test. 

I read the book forward and back but without that class giving different formulas we need I would have failed my first go around, formulas that were not in the book.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

mark kiernan said:


> He needs to know who the examing board is, is it *psi* ?


 






Forgive my ignorance, what is PSI?


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> Forgive my ignorance, what is PSI?


Pounds per Square Inch


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Pounds per Square Inch


 






Not that PSI, the other one. It's like PHCC I think.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Forgive my ignorance, what is PSI?


Professional service industries


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> Forgive my ignorance, what is PSI?


They are hired by many states to conduct their trade licensing exams.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Do they really use the 2000 code??


----------



## whiskeytango (Jul 20, 2012)

A few monsths ago i took my journeyman's test in OK. I wouldn't worry too much about the year difference in book. Just make sure you have your plumbing and gas books with you at the test, i wouldn't worry about year too much or studying. Just get familiar with the layout and take practice tests, there were 2 practice tests online through my library. That's the only studying I did and made a 90%. I would take the test first before you shell out big bucks for a course.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

whiskeytango said:


> A few monsths ago i took my journeyman's test in OK. I wouldn't worry too much about the year difference in book. Just make sure you have your plumbing and gas books with you at the test, i wouldn't worry about year too much or studying. Just get familiar with the layout and take practice tests, there were 2 practice tests online through my library. That's the only studying I did and made a 90%. I would take the test first before you shell out big bucks for a course.


This was an open book test ???


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

You all answered the questions, it is a open book test.
Psi are the exam board for testing, they are hired by the state.

The test isn't that bad, you just need to know the code books and how to reference them.

However every question isn't in the book and you do have to figure out dfu on different buildings etc, and none of the business law questions are in the code book either.

I used ipc 2009 for the test.

There is also questions asked twice with two different answers to try and fuque you up on the test so read well and understand the questions asked.


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

Open book. Wtf. Not here.


----------



## okcplum (Jul 16, 2011)

I guess they want to make sure people can read the book and know where to look if they are out in the field. Lol.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Open book. Wtf. Not here.


 






Ours is open book also. These are the books you need to bring to the exam:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Bad memories. I hated taking that test. Study more than you think you need to, then study some more.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> *Bad memories. I hated* *taking that test*. Study more than you think you need to, then study some more.


 







LOL. I remember the bad night's sleep the night before the exam; the nervous and jittery feelings at the exam site; worrying months in advance if I'd pass; questions on medical gas that made you sweat while reading the question; after 9 1/2 hrs in the same chair with the butt hurting.........:laughing:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah, I stayed at a motel with a door that rattled thru the night. Plus it was so noisy with people all night. Orlando doesn't sleep. Ugh!


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

In basic trade school they suggested we put all kinds of quick reference tabs in our code books... Seemed like a great idea until that you are provided with a npc book at the start of the red seal exam. The guys that showed up with their brightly tabbed books were shìtting bricks. I didn't even bring mine, I knew what to expect and I had ripped the tabs out years earlier so I knew the book well.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> Yeah, I stayed at a motel with a door that rattled thru the night. Plus it was so noisy with people all night. Orlando doesn't sleep. Ugh!


 






I stayed in a motel in Kissimmee. Couldn't fall asleep 'til like 2 or 3 AM. I'm glad I passed the first try. I know a guy who failed like (3) times until he passed.....:laughing:...poor guy. Others failed first and second time at taking it. 

I used to think 'Oh, it's open-book. It can't be that hard.' And my friend who took it twice and failed both times then gave up told me, "Wait until you see all the books." He was right.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah our test is open book too. Eight hours and a 4 story hospital later, you're done. The crappiest part of the test is the photocopies are all blurry and you can't see what anything does, If you're going to get a big print I always do what I do with real job prints, color code it. When you have a hard, soft 140 degree water a 120 degree and a return it can be difficult to size especially when some fixtures are fed with both hard and soft water.


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

It was difficult. I sure won't let my license lapse and have to do that again. But it was better than years of college, right?


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> It was difficult. I sure won't let my license lapse and have to do that again. *But it was* *better than years of college, right?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

gitnerdun said:


> It was difficult. I sure won't let my license lapse and have to do that again. But it was better than years of college, right?


 






Remember this book? With the tabs, I paid close to $200 for just this book....


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I took the test in 98, I don't recall that book, but I know I had more than a dozen books that when stacked were more than 2 feet tall. People think plumbing is easy, they have no clue.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

TX MECH PLUMBER said:


> Open book. Wtf. Not here.


Only open book in New Jersey is the Business Law section. Other than that you had better have your **** pretty tight! That's why I suggest the prep class. I will say this, I took the prep class and passed all 3 sections of my test on the first try. When you look at the additional cost of re-tests plus the 3-6 month wait period, I think the class is worth it's weight in gold.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> LOL. I remember the bad night's sleep the night before the exam; the nervous and jittery feelings at the exam site; worrying months in advance if I'd pass; questions on medical gas that made you sweat while reading the question; after 9 1/2 hrs in the same chair with the butt hurting.........:laughing:


About 10 of us who had taken the prep class all met & shared rooms at the hotel test was given. We quizzed each other the whole afternoon before test, had a great dinner together and, according to what I'm told, got good night's sleep. We were all up early (5:00) reviewing last minute stuff. Long story short, everyone did exceptional on the test! Moral: Take the prep class, take the test with friends because of the comfort level. Do WHATEVER makes you the most comfortable taking the test!


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

Holy crap. You guys have one hell of an exam system in the U.S. Up here in Canada we have 3 hrs to write our final exam and we can't use our code books. The apprenticeship board supplies the code book for final exam so no one cheats. Our final exam is all multiple choice no layouts but there are some questions on sizing big building that you have to figure out so it takes time. Don't know if I'd pass one if your exams down there. Lol. But we have one national code for all of Canada that we follow. Some of the cities have their own code which we have to follow also but it usually not that big of changes. I actually found my Level 4 college exam harder then my red seal exam just do to the fact we had To draw piping for a big layout and we still only had 3 hrs. It's cool to hear how other places do things.


----------



## Nealfromjpt (Oct 10, 2012)

in Ohio it is a 4 hr test on plbg all open book, all designed with questions to trip you up, we take the tests thru PSI and the only way they make money is if you fail the test, so lots of tricky questions. i passed the plbg first time out, the business section is 2 hrs long and more tricky questions, that 1 took me 2 tries. but the business side was mostly stuff you hire an accountant for . i also took an exam prep test course and it was great for learning where to find what you are looking for in the books.


----------



## bcp2012 (Oct 27, 2012)

Our exams cover everything from sizing and names of vents or drains to medical gas piping, boilers, well pumps and filter systems. We don't have anything about business on our exams. Not sure how your apprenticeship works down there but up here every 1800 hrs of work we go to school from 4 -10 weeks. level 1 is 10 weeks of school and goes down from there, level 4 is only 4 weeks of school which is basically a refresher for the red seal exam


----------



## I'mYourTourGuide (Jun 23, 2008)

The Ky test was pretty legit. . Gotta love big, isometric drawings, lol.


----------

